# The chaviest place.



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Gosport ( uk ) seems to be high up there/ if not the worst!!!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Based on....?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

They are everywhere it seems at the moment


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Bare LOADS in enfield, Though i think these ones are more HIP-HOP gangster chavs?

different to the chavs in southend where i'm from


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Based on....?


....................... based on living there mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

My condolences.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

I've moved now-thank god.


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

fair lot of the smack head chavs in leeds


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

muscle01 said:


> Gosport ( uk ) seems to be high up there/ if not the worst!!!!!!


And Pompey LMAO.... :lol:


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

i agree for Leeds ...

Best white Reebook shoes sellings in the whole world ...


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

MXMAD said:


> And Pompey LMAO.... :lol:


Pompey is bad I admit, but Gosport ....................chave city scum


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

oi cnuts.... lol

gosport is a dive, i live in pompey....a smaller dive!

now if you really want to live in chav-ville, go to leigh park


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

6571............


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

6:57.... nothing new


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Littlehampton or bognor


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Glad no ones said Liverpool  lol

Haven't really been anywhere else so can't comment.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

C12AIG said:


> Glad no ones said Liverpool  lol
> 
> Haven't really been anywhere else so can't comment.


 LOL................. :bounce:


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

C12AIG .. why would they say Liverpool? we just have mefs and duffs ..not chavs .. and at least we have proper gangsters!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 6:57.... nothing new


us leeds have had a few run ins witht them in the past..always give a good account of themselves.....I personally haven't as i missed the main one of them but my footy partner was in the thick of it.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Marsbar said:


> C12AIG .. why would they say Liverpool? we just have mefs and duffs ..not chavs .. and at least we have proper gangsters!


You lot did have chavs....but you fcuking stole them...... :tongue:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Apparantly by 2050 normal people will be a minority, they estimate there will be over 30 million chavs reproducing whitin the next 3 months or so.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Boston Lincolnshire has backward chavs.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

muscle01 said:


> Boston Lincolnshire has backward chavs.


That's cos that sh1thole NSC is there mate.......


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

southend was well chavvy


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

There was a poll and Gosport did indeed win the title as the chaviest place to live. It was hysterical to read it and so true if you have had the misfortune to have lived there as I have


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeh, I live in Southend. Chavvy as feck.

Other day I saw a guy walking about, he was pushing a pram with a little-un in it, whilst he was drinking a can of Stella and also somehow smoking a ***.

Who said men cant multitask eh?


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

There are copious amounts of onion bhaji's (gadgies) strolling the streets if Dundee


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

The Gimp said:


> Yeh, I live in Southend. Chavvy as feck.
> 
> Other day I saw a guy walking about, he was pushing a pram with a little-un in it, whilst he was drinking a can of Stella and also somehow smoking a ***.
> 
> Who said men cant multitask eh?


Sure it wasn't just a hideous chav female? :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> There are copious amounts of onion bhaji's (gadgies) strolling the streets if Dundee


I lived in Dundee for a year and it has no redeeming features. It's the only city I have ever lived in that has no nice arear, they're all **** IMO (Fintry & Hilltown - being real sh1toles).

The next worse was Bristol, I lived there 2 years (Englands Dundee!) but that does have a couple of nice parts, only acouple mind but the peopleare nice with their funny Pirate accent!

Oh, I'm from Glasgow btw and sofeel qualified to comment:lol: (wee call chavs - NEDS there)


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Hull. No question


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Haha, broughty ferry is slightly ok and the area down near ninewells is ok! I agree though fintry, hilltown and charlestone are full of ragees!!



Uriel said:


> I lived in Dundee for a year and it has no redeeming features. It's the only city I have ever lived in that has no nice arear, they're all **** IMO (Fintry & Hilltown - being real sh1toles).
> 
> The next worse was Bristol, I lived there 2 years (Englands Dundee!) but that does have a couple of nice parts, only acouple mind but the peopleare nice with their funny Pirate accent!
> 
> Oh, I'm from Glasgow btw and sofeel qualified to comment:lol: (wee call chavs - NEDS there)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> Haha, broughty ferry is slightly ok and the area down near ninewells is ok! I agree though fintry, hilltown and charlestone are full of ragees!!


Broughty ferry is ok, I didn't think that was considered Dundee though.

I was driving up to my GF's (of the time) flat about 2 o clock on a saturday, broad daylight in Lochee (sp)....this old pi55ed up jakey was sleeping at the bustop when I stopped at some lights - he was having a toilet dream:lol:

Big fountain of pi55 bubbling through his trousers and a wee yellow stream meandering down the road!!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Haha, yes that's quite a common site. Especially in the city center outside the overgate and all the way along the perth road!!

I think its people who live in the ferry don't like to class it as Dundee tbh, but i'm pretty sure it is!!!


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle (Sep 18, 2008)

Hull, Essex and areas of Suburban London.

edit: And just HOW could I forget Stevenage in Hertfordshire after living there for 9 months!!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Muirton in Perth (my hometown) is rather manky!! Every house is boarded up ffs.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Harlow , Essex home of the chav unfortunately my home town ffor 20 years of my life


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

The Gimp said:


> Yeh, I live in Southend. Chavvy as feck.
> 
> Other day I saw a guy walking about, he was pushing a pram with a little-un in it, whilst he was drinking a can of Stella and also somehow smoking a ***.
> 
> Who said men cant multitask eh?


haha lol:laugh:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

lol

the funny thing is,,

southend high street wasn't that bad few years back :e

seems every time i come back from uni it gets worse and worse


----------



## 3.lions (Nov 1, 2008)

An old school mate was posted up Kings Lynn way with the RAF a couple of years back, I went to visit him for a weekend expecting it to be a nice little countryside town made up of respectfull people.. a nice break from London I thought... Well f*ck me I couldn't have been any more wrong, what an absolute dump of a town! full of chavs and d*ck heads who want to fight you for no apparent reason.

I ended up fighting this little pri*k who kept barging into me all night, before I knew it all his little mates had surrounded me, the bouncers took me out the back and gave me an absolute kicking! Its the only time I've ever had a fight on a night out ever!

Couldn't wait to get back on the M11 back to civilisation!

Kings Lynn is undoubtably the most chaviest town I've been to, never a-fu*king-gain!


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Bradfor and Leeds are the chaviest. Trust me, you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Any MacDonaulds in the UK...............its their breeding ground!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Do chavs only live over here-what about other countires?

Rowners another - near gosport & probably worse than Gosport

Type Gosport on you tube & see for yourselfs


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Talking from experience i'd say Leeds. fuking [email protected]


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

nearly every 12-16 year old in darlington is a chav lol


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Plymouth without doubt...

I think we invented the chav!

The basin hair cut is still alive and well here


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

Try looking in Hull its chavtastic  the little darlings are everywhere.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> Harlow , Essex home of the chav unfortunately my home town ffor 20 years of my life


lol i used to clamp the Jean Harlow pub car park by the library.......earnt a mint...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

When I worked for Sainsbury's, one of my fellow trainees was at the Harlow store and hated it. The lunchtime sport was to watch people coming into the pharmacy and work out who was on methadone.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

pudj said:


> Try looking in Hull its chavtastic  the little darlings are everywhere.


I've heard that Hull is totally chavtastic:lol:


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

define a chav?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

wel av got a shaved head, i wear tracksuits, nike t-shirts, and a hat, so a chav is just a person who wears theese clothes why is this a bad thing, yeh u get young lads men wearing theese and acting like thugs, is that what u call a chav~? a thug looking lad wearing trackys?


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

dmcc said:


>


Haha, funny. Birkenhead in my opinion, they all try and be scousers aswell, but then they claim they hate scousers, lol. :cursing:

Me mate lived in Harlow for a fe years, think he said jade goody used to live round the corner or something, wasn't too bad for chavs/scals in my opinion.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> Haha, funny. Birkenhead in my opinion, they all try and be scousers aswell, but then they claim they hate scousers, lol. :cursing:
> 
> Me mate lived in Harlow for a fe years, think he said jade goody used to live round the corner or something, wasn't too bad for chavs/scals in my opinion.


ha lol chavssssssssssssssssssssssssss:lol:


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

As far as I know, the term "chav" comes from a much used local slang in the north east "Charver", used to basically describe the underbelly of society. First heard it used in Newcastle and Leeds on my travels before it gained national popularity.

Now, being from Coventry (where people traditionally "get sent" as opposed to go to out of choice) and having the mixed fortune of meeting such members of society on a regular basis, I have to stake a claim for my home city being Chav central. But to be honest it's not much better wherever I go.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Sleaford doesn't have any Chavs :crying:

We just have 'one tooths' :scared:

known in other parts as inbreds!!!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

You're not wrong there Helen. They would think a chav is a sophisticated.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

dawse said:


> Sleaford doesn't have any Chavs :crying:
> 
> We just have 'one tooths' :scared:
> 
> known in other parts as inbreds!!!


Christ Helen, any thoughts of moving back to Manch land?


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Blackpool. They holiday in their masses. It's like a ****ing migration come the school holidays.


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

dedfinetly brokenhead..sorry birkenhead even..there not even "chavs" just fvcking stupid scally pr1cks


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Xtrainer said:


> Blackpool. They holiday in their masses. It's like a ****ing migration come the school holidays.


A haaaaaaaaaaa lol:thumb:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

muscle01 said:


> Christ Helen, any thoughts of moving back to Manch land?


would love to! :thumb:

LOL, just got to work out how to pick up the gym and move it......!?!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

dawse said:


> would love to! :thumb:
> 
> LOL, just got to work out how to pick up the gym and move it......!?!


Carly could do it for you Helen-he'd be strong enough:lol:

I don't think the Manchs have chavs do they? :thumbup1:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

muscle01 said:


> Carly could do it for you Helen-he'd be strong enough:lol:
> 
> I don't think the Manchs have chavs do they? :thumbup1:


Rich, I think you should clarify that you were referring to Carl from the gym and not to the lovely Carly on here! Don't want her to think you are being rude now do you??? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

everywhere is full of chav scum now... but the word chav has come to cover so many different types so it kind of explains it.... junkies, scrubbers etc etc

basically the jeremy kyle brigade


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

the UK. Full of chav pikey scum.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

You lot have never been to cramliongton then?!?!

lol






Geet up buzzcocks son! 

Seriously though, Im glad Newcastles a big Uni town, otherwise we would be overrun with the little ****s!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> You lot have never been to cramliongton then?!?!
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


lol pure chav class......... :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

any fcuking pontins camp.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Wythenshawe Manchester


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

iron head case said:


> Wythenshawe Manchester


What part of Manchester is this Mark?


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

muscle01 said:


> What part of Manchester is this Mark?


really nice part Rich, you should visit sometime! :thumb:

NOT! :tongue:


----------



## reg dlicious (Sep 15, 2008)

Got to be my town, Hull. Shell suits a go-go!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Kill all chavs!! dirty cvnts


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

'I know this has been done before but it really has to be emphasised. I've lived here almost my entire life but travelled around Britain a lot and nowhere have I come across a place more chav infested than Gosport. If Chavland was a country then Gosport would be it's capital city without a doubt.

Everywhere you turn theres a burberry cap, a kappa tracksuit or a group of loudmouth chavs wanting a fight. I just got back from uni and within four hours of being home I had already been jumped by a group of slack jawed, burberry wearing knuckleheads known as the 'Forton Crew'. They smashed a bottle in one of friends faces just because we said 'we don't want any trouble'. They live by the 'MY brothers just got out of prison' mentality and strut around Gosport highstreet like they own the place.

On top of the infamous 'Forton Crew' Gosport boasts some enviable chavscum stastics. For four years running Gosport has been the Teenage pregnancy capital of Europe and Gosport has the highest crack user ratio in Britain. Its a vertiable hive of lowlife, Nickelson wearing losers whose vocabulary barely stretches past 'nah', 'innit', 'gash' and 'savage'.

The trouble with Gosport, and Portsmouth, is that Chavs are an institution. There numbers are growing everyday. A Chav grows up to be a Chav Dad with his Chav wife (who looks like a cross between Christina Aguileras older more STD ridden mother and road kill) and they have Chav kids. The Cycle will continue this way until Gosport, and every middle of the road back water town in England has been taken over by Chavs and their offspring.

I say we start the revolution now! Hit the Chavs where it'll hurt most - right in the Nova. Let it begin in Gosport. Humanity should fight back before it's too late.'

Souce: Chave Towns.


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

Wisbech, cambridgeshire. [email protected] loads of chavs


----------



## castertroy (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm gonna throw croydon into the mix here. Full of the scary kind of chavs, the ones who might kill you for looking the wrong way at them...

How did I ever get out alive?!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

You're not wrong there Cath


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Do you think Chav's know they're chavs?


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Good question mate-who knows.


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

No no no

Chav - Chatham

It originates there and i'm lucky enough to live right near them!


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

Edinburgh is quite preserved compared to Glasgow

The Pound Land thing is actually true ! Chav-tastic !


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Chadderton near Oldham fwiw.

You can't leave your car parked there or it will get keyed. Unemployment is at a scary % too...


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> Chadderton near Oldham fwiw.
> 
> You can't leave your car parked there or it will get keyed. Unemployment is at a scary % too...


Some funny replies here...................... :thumb:


----------



## MJVP (Nov 10, 2008)

haha i agree


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

kennyscot said:


> Edinburgh is quite preserved compared to Glasgow
> 
> The Pound Land thing is actually true ! Chav-tastic !


lol -good replie..............


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

ardsam said:


> No no no
> 
> Chav - Chatham
> 
> It originates there and i'm lucky enough to live right near them!


Some would disagree. Newcastle has been mentioned as the home of Chav, Well, actually its Charv, on more than one occaision and as the phenominon travelled south the Smoggies (Middlesbrough lot) turned it from Charv to Chav with their soft R's.

But as i say, debateable.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

chavvy is an old gypsy word for child im pretty sure it comes from there


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I lived in Dundee for a year and it has no redeeming features. It's the only city I have ever lived in that has no nice arear, they're all **** IMO (Fintry & Hilltown - being real sh1toles).
> 
> The next worse was Bristol, I lived there 2 years (Englands Dundee!) but that does have a couple of nice parts, only acouple mind but the peopleare nice with their funny Pirate accent!
> 
> Oh, I'm from Glasgow btw and sofeel qualified to comment:lol: (wee call chavs - NEDS there)


wtf are you on, bristol is like the safest place you would ever go to, its really posh too, I spend a lot of nights clubbing in bristol, its not chavvy


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> Boston Lincolnshire has backward chavs.


Boston isnt that offically the fattest town in the uk lol, i remember watching something about it.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

depends on where you go in bristol man. i tend to go to stokes croft and a bit up the road from that it can get quite rough. st pauls is a bit dodgy and knowle west is a no go. It aint that chavvy tho, its quite a cultural city.

I dont think glasgow is that bad either, i went there and was amazed how much people like golf there. Loads of youths were walking round carrying golf clubs. good to see kids with a passion


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

lambert said:


> Boston isnt that offically the fattest town in the uk lol, i remember watching something about it.


Yea it's true mate & very chavy to boot-nice combination that:lol:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Boston Lincs,

It wouldn't traumatize me, if i never went ever again.

Napalm springs to mind!!!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

iron head case said:


> Boston Lincs,
> 
> It wouldn't traumatize me, if i never went ever again.
> 
> Napalm springs to mind!!!


a haaaaaaaaa-especially on market day, when they all come out in big family gatherings, with matching track suits and cans of Tennants Super


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

BBWarehouse said:


> Do you think Chav's know they're chavs?


I think some do. I used to know someone who "went chav" because he liked the look.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I think some do. I used to know someone who "went chav" because he liked the look.


What look?


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Hamster said:


> Anything Burburry (sp?)
> 
> Someone that looks like a bucket of smashed crabs
> 
> ...


harsh?.........probably

true?...........definatly!!!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Anything Burburry (sp?)
> 
> Someone that looks like a bucket of smashed crabs
> 
> ...


Cath you're the business:thumb:


----------



## boltonwhite (Dec 1, 2008)

bolton/manchester definately


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Tipton

Wednesbury

Walsall

Selly oak

Blackheath

Dudley

Wrens nest <--- Super Chav Land

Gornal

West brom

Great bridge

The whole of the black country


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

muscle01 said:


> Gosport ( uk ) seems to be high up there/ if not the worst!!!!!!


Ha ha used to live there!!

Now rowner estate, there is a quality neighbourhood :thumb:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Grimsby .....


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Kidderminster top 5:bounce:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Ha ha used to live there!!
> 
> Now rowner estate, there is a quality neighbourhood :thumb:


What a small world we live in.

There's a video doing the rounds on you tube about Rowner-see if I can post it:lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

muscle01 said:


> Boston Lincolnshire has backward chavs.


Inbreds they are called mate


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Smackhead in Rowner


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

A Gosport Chav


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I think some do. I used to know someone who "went chav" because he liked the look.


Is he better now, after the ECT???:laugh:

Borehamwood is surprisingly chavvy...


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

check out chavtowns.co.uk, some funny sh!t on there, type your home town into the search engine on there site


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

All the Chav gangs name their selves after postcodes now with the word Crew after postcode.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

Not very imaginative.<o></o>

When I was a young lad they used a bit of imagination.<o></o>

We had the - Normanby Nasties, Whale Hill Vandals, Teessville Mob, Skippers Lane Aggro Marchants (SLAM).<o></o>


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

The whole of the UK is full of scummy, benefit taking, thick cnuts


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> The whole of the UK is full of scummy, benefit taking, thick cnuts


Who pop out children like bunny rabbits, then take no responsibility for them! Face it people, we are being outbred by morons! :thumb:

SD


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

strongasanox said:


> check out chavtowns.co.uk, some funny sh!t on there, type your home town into the search engine on there site


Just did mine-spot on aswell-fu5king chavs:lol:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> Just did mine-spot on aswell-fu5king chavs:lol:


cheers for the old reps mate,(im sure ill repay the favour) its a good site, had me :lol:


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Surely Feltham has to be the chav capital of inner M25 region!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

blackpool


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Hastings - Commonly refered to by the local Chavs as 'astinnnns...usually followed by 'innit'... These can commonly be found residing in the local mc donalds car park with in their mums car with the windows down blaring morse code in the form of bass


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

westsider said:


> Surely Feltham has to be the chav capital of inner M25 region!


most of them are in feltham young offenders


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Gosport & Rowner

'The local chavs tend to frequent the town centre on Friday and Saturday nights. Fat Gosport girls (usually fat from having 6 children by 18) shout and ball it there branded sports gear (with shoes, not trainers as they still have to adhere to club dress-codes), and are usually smothered in cheap jewellery from the assortment of pawnbrokers and cheap jewellers along the high street.

During the week the average Gosport chav hangs out on the Rowner estate. This is the local "bad" council estate where all the chavs are forced to live due to their anti-social behaviour convictions. Groups of snotty baby chavs roam the streets in branded nappies and h. Samuel infant jewellery and wearing next trainers.

When the adolescent chavs come out after dark the Rowner estate becomes engulfed in a large bellowing cloud of pot smoke, which emanates from the local kiddies parks and schoolyards.

The highlight of the Gosport chavs week is a Wednesday night when sidewalk club have a fifteen pound all you can drink night. This draws all the older chavs out of hiding. When I say old I'm talking 45 plus. They come here to "trap" local sailors so the CSA can fund their Burberry habit'

Source: Chavetowns


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

muscle01 said:


> Gosport & Rowner
> 
> 'The local chavs tend to frequent the town centre on Friday and Saturday nights. Fat Gosport girls (usually fat from having 6 children by 18) shout and ball it there branded sports gear (with shoes, not trainers as they still have to adhere to club dress-codes), and are usually smothered in cheap jewellery from the assortment of pawnbrokers and cheap jewellers along the high street.
> 
> ...


Ha ha so true!

Also if you go to Gosport (gossers) high st on market day, play count the boss eyes. Seriously every other person is bosseyed like an inbreeding thing going on!!

SD

(no offence meant to anyone with lazy eyes...unless they are from Gospit)


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Ha ha so true!
> 
> Also if you go to Gosport (gossers) high st on market day, play count the boss eyes. Seriously every other person is bosseyed like an inbreeding thing going on!!
> 
> ...


Do you think they come from the posh part-Dolman Road? :lol:


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

The last fad originated from a mixture of chatham and faversham in kent, Never visit CHATHAM!! lol


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> Tipton
> 
> Wednesbury
> 
> ...


 you forgot merry hill shopping centrethey were genetically modified there!!!


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

newcastle has its own breed there not called chavs there called charvas


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Leigh Park in Pompey is another chav hot spot. Gosport is not far from here either-which would explain things lol


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

Chavs, Towneys, Skallies - Go to Barrow-in-Furness and walk through the town centre on a Saturday. But remember you need your Chavette with the kid in the pram and your Staff/Pitbull cross on Steroids that you cant keep control of.

Realistically though i know guys who look like your typical chav with tracky pants and baseball cap etc etc but they are not your typical 'mug the nearest grandma' type of guys, i wear a baseball cap all summer too!!


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

chavtastic


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Chave Aid

YFi34FJqW_Y[/MEDIA]]


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Nottinghamshire without a doubt, i live in mansfield, and her alone is packed with them, friend of mine was walking back from clubbing and got hit in face with a sock and pool balls nearly losing part of his sight, old women have been mugged for less that a 5er, and you see chavs with baseball bats,knuckle dusters,tasers, etc

personally had a run in with 1, walked to go and get a kebab semi drunk, got hit in side of the nose, so i laughed, look to my side about 10 more running over :| good job im decent at running wen im semi drunk.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

w3lly said:


> Nottinghamshire without a doubt, i live in mansfield, and her alone is packed with them, friend of mine was walking back from clubbing and got hit in face with a sock and pool balls nearly losing part of his sight, old women have been mugged for less that a 5er, and you see chavs with baseball bats,knuckle dusters,tasers, etc
> 
> personally had a run in with 1, walked to go and get a kebab semi drunk, got hit in side of the nose, so i laughed, look to my side about 10 more running over :| good job im decent at running wen im semi drunk.


In my town three of the lads I drink with aged 24, 22 and 21 got jumped by the local chav gang (about as hard as cider ****) about 20 or so of them aged between 16 and 22.

The lads come back after there beating to the social club where 8 of us came back down with them.

Everyman over 6ft tall aged 28 to 41.

After the first charge it was like swatting flys.


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Just had a phone call, a friend of mine (lisa) someone was knocking on door so she went and answer it got dragged out by 4 females, was on phone crying, she said shes a mess (not many women put there hand up to that one ) Guarenteed chavs.

then she had the cheek to say, if you was here !

after go and see her once shes sorted her self out i guess, shes made a few promises to me :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Chaviest place, surely it is either Leeds, Coventry or Birmingham. Chavs are so funny though, the way the think they ''run tings'' lol! I love the 1's that sit on the back of buses playing **** music of there distorted crappy phones, whilst giving people stares of out the window, then they get really brave when the bus starts moving & start making hand gestures lol


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

haha yes dan, i know exactly what you mean.

it is rarther funny, how the act.

:thumb:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

rep where reps are due guys..

www.chavtowns.co.uk

read and laugh. you can put your locality in and lol in the pitty of the poor joe public.

I put Sherburn in Elmet in, its a town that i cover and there are some funny comments.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

FYI

If you put your locallity in the google search bar it brings it up in another window.

Some of the comments are priceless


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

This was done in a earlier post.

It's hysterical. I quoted from it on page 9 I think.


----------



## Haga (Jan 4, 2009)

The Humber Triangle, which consists of Hull, Grimsby and Scun Thorpe


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

There was a program on tv about 2 years ago that said accrington was the chaviest town in the uk (where i am from) lol

aka **** whole



so all this about chaviest place has been solved lol


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

come to chatham mate thats where they started from...


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

chatham girls....


----------



## scorch316 (Jan 8, 2009)

my gym 5 til 7 pm unfortunately :lol:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

loads of chavs in my town do my nut in,,, i know a place called chavington,,, in cheshire


----------

